# Elevated PROLCATIN



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi girlies,

Just wondering if anyone had higher than 'normal' prolactin levels?

Does this mean something/anything 

Thanks

Holly


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi There


Yes iv got high prolactin.  It all depends on why its so high as having the  blood test itself can make the results high.  Google high prolactin, your find out what you need.


----------



## LittleSparkles83 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi there,

I had a high prolactin reading (800+) and the doctor said he wanted to repeat it 2 weeks later in case it was a one off. When I had it retested it was 200. He was happy with that, I think he said it should be under 400.

Apparently your prolactin levels are at their highest in the first three hours after waking up and they can also be raised through stress or illness.

As it happened, I had my first test done within 2 hours after waking up, was stressed out and was about to have a kidney infection!


If you look up raised prolactin on google it will drive you mad with all the information. Try to relax and have a re-test to check.


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance!   Dr. Google is not always the answer. 

I did have my test early so I think I'll just chill out a bit (yeah right) and get it re-done.

Holly


----------



## queenie81 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes me! I have had several checks and mine is always high (over 1000). I have a MRI scan at Easter which was fine and now take Bromocriptine every day which gives me normal prolactin and therefore regular cycles. 

I have even stepped down from my role at work as thought it was stress but to be honest it's made no difference I don't think! I think it's just one of those things  x


----------

